#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Content Marketing Mistakes You Should Avoid.

## Bhavya

Successful content marketing depends on two things: a great strategy and tactical execution. These two things are the infrastructure of content marketing without them your great content will fail to attract more readers. These are some of the common Content Marketing Mistakes you should avoid while marketing your content.

----------


## Beacon

Thanks for that and that looks quite interesting! Everybody has their own strategy when creating contents like purpose, target audience, platform,etc,etc! Personally i use wordpress for something really extensive blogpost and Facebook for some social awareness and linkedIn for something really professional writeup's to feed my audience! I'm just curious to know your tactics  :Smile:  what are your favorite content marketing strategies and how do you use it ?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for that and that looks quite interesting! Everybody has their own strategy when creating contents like purpose, target audience, platform,etc,etc! Personally i use wordpress for something really extensive blogpost and Facebook for some social awareness and linkedIn for something really professional writeup's to feed my audience! I'm just curious to know your tactics  what are your favorite content marketing strategies and how do you use it ?


It's my pleasure  :Smile:  I use social media for my content marketing like Facebook, Twitter and LinkedIn. After publishing my content on the website, we create visual designs for the contents like images and videos then publish them in the social media with catchy captions. Mostly I like to use Facebook because we can reach the more young audience through it. When it comes to content marketing still I am a learner. It would be helpful if you give me some advice on content Marketing, Thanks in advance.

----------

